# My first betta spawn 10 weeks old



## dr_custodian (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi, been looking for a forum like this for some time now. Happy to find it.

I am new to betta breading and this is a couple of pics from my first spawn. (Father was a purple and white half moon, mother was a red, white and blue half moon koi) Don’t have pics of the parents.

If you can tell me the types I have will be nice.


----------



## WellBetta (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi! 

I'm not an expert; I'm new myself. But in my opinion you have a blue or black (not sure about the color from the picture) grizzle/marble, a cellophane, a blue and white butterfly, a blue with red wash, and a tricolor. They all seem to be delta or halfmoon, although it's hard to tell without them flaring.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!

indjo is the best one to answer but I'll give it a go and he can correct me.  

1. Marble

2. Looks to be cello but with the black/blue on his caudal might not be finished coloring so could be a marble.

3. Blue and white bi-color. To be BF they must have a 50/50 color in non-paired fins.

4. & 5. Bi-color


----------



## dr_custodian (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks for the responses so far guys.


----------



## WellBetta (Apr 24, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Welcome to the Forum!
> 
> indjo is the best one to answer but I'll give it a go and he can correct me.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'm glad to learn that BF have to be 50/50. I do have a clarifying question but I don't want to hijack the thread (so tell me if I should start a new one I guess) but hopefully it will be beneficial to dr_custodian as well - For the bottom pic you said bicolor; does the whiteish/clear area on the fins not count as a "color"? If it were white on the body would that count differently?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

WellBetta said:


> Thank you! I'm glad to learn that BF have to be 50/50. I do have a clarifying question but I don't want to hijack the thread (so tell me if I should start a new one I guess) but hopefully it will be beneficial to dr_custodian as well - For the bottom pic you said bicolor; does the whiteish/clear area on the fins not count as a "color"? If it were white on the body would that count differently?


Thank you so much for the catch! It is a multi-color. My bad; so thank you, again.


----------



## WellBetta (Apr 24, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Thank you so much for the catch! It is a multi-color. My bad; so thank you, again.


No worries. I thought I just misunderstood like with the BF. So clear does count as a color?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

WellBetta said:


> No worries. I thought I just misunderstood like with the BF. So clear does count as a color?


Not sure. I was going by the white at the red of his anal fin.


----------

